# Sylvia Plath



## megaton24 (Oct 13, 2015)

Was Sylvia Plath influenced by Edgar Allan Poe?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2016)

Why do you say that?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

no....they were both rather morose yet i do not see her style reflecting much poe.....more...and i hate to say this..hemingway....i am not a hemingway fan...


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2016)

So they all had dark depression in common?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

i wonder if all three drank heavily....poe and hemingway did....latest on poe...they now believe he died of rabies....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

*“I began to think vodka was my drink at last. It didn’t taste like anything, but it went straight down into my stomach like a sword swallowers’ sword and made me feel powerful and godlike.”*

― Sylvia Plath, The Bell Jar


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

it has been decades since i read the bell jar


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

i am not of the mind that poe was insane....i think poe was a genius....i read a lot of poe....lol


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 2, 2016)

and in all honesty their works arent that dark...you want dark....'last exit to brooklyn' which was made into a movie that sucked....book is dark and hostile


----------

